# Thick hair patches



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

My cat has started to get a few thick hair patches near the end of her body near the base of the tail. I brush her a couple of times a week but can't seem to get them out. It seems like the hairs are stuck together, almost glued in a sense. Any ideas how to get them out?


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Sounds like matting to me. In the future, you probably have to brush her every other day or every day, paying careful attention to the back end. The ones that are already there now can either be combed/brushed out (unpleasant) or just cut off.

Can I ask how big your cat is? Overweight cats have a really hard time grooming themselves in that area (can't reach) and are prone to matting there because of the build up of dirt and oils. This same problem can happen with older cats if arthritis reduces their mobility.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I had that problem with Missy when I adopted her. She is a big cat and older. I used a sharp pair of scissors and cut across the patches about halfway down. Then using a wire brush I bought at the pet store (About $6.00) I brushed the base out while I kept my hand under the matt. It was a bit patchy for a while, but the hair grew out again.

She is prone to getting these matts again and I use the wire brush several times a week. I get plenty of hair that has to be combed out of the brush. I also comb using an ordinary hair comb. Sometimes the brush sticks a bit and then I go slow while holding her so that the brush doesn't tend to pull her backward. At first she tended to be a bit alarmed, but now she seems to understand what it's for and noses the brush when it's on the table like she's asking me to use it.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

At this point, since you aren't familiar with dealing with matts (they're a pain), I would take her to a groomer and stay and watch her take care of them and see how she combs out your cat. I learned a lot from my girls' groomer. Also she can suggest the best brush and/or comb for your cat's type of fur.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like she might be overgrooming. That's a stress reaction. The "glued together" part is what makes me think that--I had a cat once who did that and that was the effect. If this is the case, the key is to reduce any stressful situations. Playing with her more might help, as might Feliway. Anything new in the house? New critters or people? A move?


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

She has definitely been stressed. She's been confined to a room for the last year. She is free to wander around the house but rarely gets far. Another one of our cats has become hostile with her and she won't stand her ground.

She isn't a large cat, but I must admit I can't weigh her. She is extremely scared of people. I've had her since 2004 and it still takes forever to gain her trust just to brush her. She doesn't let anyone pick her up. Not without suffering the consequences that is.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I would guess overgrooming then. Poor girl!

Can you not confine the hostile cat instead? Perhaps that would work better! If this girl gets along with the others, she might be happier back with the "pack."


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

I see from the pic that she eats kibble. Switching to grain-free canned (Evo 95% meat or Wellness CORE) might help clear up the problem if it's allergic in nature. Try one formula (with one single meat) for a month and see if it clears up. If not, switch to a different meat formula.

Going raw would be the best plan, as even cats who are allergic to cooked beef or chicken are rarely allergic to it raw, but if you can't do that try canned. Often it's the unneeded plant foods in kibble (corn, etc.) that cause problems.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

It's hard to tell, but she looks pretty overweight to me. Unsurprising if she's been confined - probably eating out of boredom. A wet diet (without free-feeding) would help her weight too.


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

She is actually quite small compared to our other cats. She has a fat sack though, which shes had since we got her, which makes her look fat.

I regulate her diet very well. She only gets a half cup of Iams each day and most of the time there is still food left when I go to fill it up again.

I'll try and get a better photo with her next to something in comparison.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

I would stop using a brush and switch to a fine tooth metal comb. I use a comb similar to this one, I like the design of the teeth especially for short-hair cats.

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Safari-Shedding-Comb-Wood-Handle/dp/B0002AQUSE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1342732692&sr=8-3&keywords=safari+comb[/ame]


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It's matting. I'm dealing with matting on Mr B now. He matts up FAST. I miss having all low maintenance cats.

If they're tight a comb/brush might be to painful. Electric razor


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jacq said:


> It's hard to tell, but she looks pretty overweight to me.


Not to me. At all. I think it's the position she's sitting in.

She's beautiful, by the way!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

You're probably right Marie. I couldn't tell if her tum was hanging out past her back legs or not.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls look HUGE in some pictures, especially one I took last night of Cali sprawled out, playing dead. 7 lbs. and she looks like 20.


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

Alright, I am going to try a fine tooth comb and see if that helps.

Regarding her weight, her skin just kind of hangs from her body. If you were to push it up there is lots of clearance. It's been that way since we got her, at 9 months.

I put a video of her up here.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ollie is 8 mos and he has a tummy flap that kind of hangs down but it seems to be just skin. It bugs me but I watch his food intake so he doesn't get fat, so I guess that's all I can do. Do some cats just have hangy belly skin?


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

Mostly it's the girl cats that get those udders (that's what we refer to them as in this house!!) because of spaying. But I have a male foster cat right now that has a little gut sack too. Poor guy 

My cat had this same problem when she got older. I'm talking around 17 years old I started noticing this. I don't know if it is directly related, but that is around the time when she started having kidney issues. Her fur started losing its luster and the base of her tail was kind of oily and it seemed like she had 2x the hair density there than anywhere else. I tried just about everything I could and nothing made a difference. So if nothing else works, maybe a trip to the vet? How old is she?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

She looks fat to me. Cats are supposed to be on the lean side. She has a definite bulge instead of being flat--it has nothing to do w/ the drooping skin.

I recommend that you switch to grain-free canned and feed 2 measured meals a day. Weigh now and once every week or 2. She will lose weight this way and it may also help her coat/skin.


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

Took her to the vet today. Somehow, after she clawed the **** out of the assistance, we got her on the scale for 10 lbs and that was with my hands holding her (not pushing her down she keeping in place). 

The assistant was like, "No, we will handle the pets" and I'm like "You don't understand. This cat is so scared she will put scars on you for life."


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

She looks 'chunky' to me..I was looking at her head on at her chest area--looks a bit chunky..
What did the Vet say about her weight?
to me, I think she needs a good brushing out..Can you take her to a groomer? They would be a great help' brush her out, tell precisely what brush/comb to use...


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

Vet was not too concerned about the weight. She's a small cat so she looks fat though it wouldn't hurt to lose a couple of pounds. She did say it was matting but probably due to stress. She told me to find a new home for her, but no one in the world is going to adopt a 9 yr old cat. I've tried family/friends/co-workers. They're too busy trying to find homes for theirs lol. 

I am going to start with the brush that someone recommend from Amazon and see if that works before trying the groomer. Nora will tear everyone up before she lets anyone touch her.

P.S. What do you all recommend for new food?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Eiolon said:


> She told me to find a new home for her, but no one in the world is going to adopt a 9 yr old cat.


I did. See if you ca find a senior that needs a friend/companion. Zenobi was ten. Tigger was sixteen but the vet made me take her back to the shelter. Missy (Now at least eleven) was nine +.

Did I miss something? Why does she need to be rehomed? Why is everybody looking to rehome cats?


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

NJgroomer said:


> I would stop using a brush and switch to a fine tooth metal comb. I use a comb similar to this one, I like the design of the teeth especially for short-hair cats.
> 
> Safari Cat Shedding Comb, Wood Handle: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies


That looks as if it may work as long as it's used gently. I took, if I remember, about two weeks to get rid of Missy's matts. (I did not use that.)


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

jusjim said:


> Did I miss something? Why does she need to be rehomed? Why is everybody looking to rehome cats?


For over a year she has been confined to a small room because one of our other cats has been attacking her for some reason. She only comes out of the room if I am near the hallway. 

I can't put the offending cat in the room because she claws at the carpet, scratches the door up, and she urinates everywhere if she gets trapped.

Sucks because Nora was here first. But she is so scared that she runs into a corner and craps all over the place if she is attacked. She won't fight back.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How about rehoming the c at that wasn't there first? Won't that help her?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I had issues with a new cat, even though it broke my heart, she was the one who had to go. No way I was giving up my girls I had raised since kittens.


----------



## Eiolon (Mar 14, 2005)

I can't convince the wife to rehome the other cat. She has the best chance at getting adopted though. She is so outgoing, playful, loving. She loves to sit on your lap and be pet for hours. Perfect candadite. My child would be heartbroken though. He sleeps with her every night and has since he was born.

Here they are now in their stand off position. Fur will be flying soon.


----------

